
Google does not know multilingual people exist - wowtip
http://www.osnews.com/story/30101/Google_does_not_know_multilingual_people_exist
======
Spivak
It seems weird for a post that should have been about UX to boil down to a
short rant insulting Google, SF, and I guess tech in general. Why? Why sling
mud at people who likely have no hidden agenda and are trying to make
something easy to use?

This has to do with the authors specific workflow as a professional
translator. As a person who has a number of niche workflows this is just
something you get used to. If you have niche needs then sometimes you need a
niche product or something custom to workaround the problem. I don't think
this has anything to do with people who are multilingual -- I only have
anecdata so I'll phrase it as a conjecture: almost everyone, even people who
are multilingual, probably search in a single language.

~~~
detaro
Counter-conjecture based the anecdata I observe around me: Most people that a)
live in a country which doesn't have English as the major language and b) work
in a professional field (IT, many fields of science) or have an interest (lot
of niches) that primarily publish/communicate in English regularly search in
different languages.

